# Industrial Design - Hong Kong / Shanghai



## Emmon (Mar 31, 2017)

I have two upcoming interviews and I'm worried about the dreaded salary question. One job is in Shanghai the other Hong Kong. I was wondering if these salaries expectations are accurate for a foreigner. I'm in the 75% in Canada ($67K CAD yearly) so I'd expect to be there same there at the least.

¥360K CNY yearly - Shanghai (69K CAD)
$507K HKD yearly - Hong Kong (98k CAD)

*<Snip>*

Just trying to figure out if these number are accurate or the average has been brought down by local salaries, from my understanding companies will usually pay foreigners more.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Emmon said:


> I have two upcoming interviews and I'm worried about the dreaded salary question. One job is in Shanghai the other Hong Kong. I was wondering if these salaries expectations are accurate for a foreigner. I'm in the 75% in Canada ($67K CAD yearly) so I'd expect to be there same there at the least.
> 
> ¥360K CNY yearly - Shanghai (69K CAD)
> $507K HKD yearly - Hong Kong (98k CAD)
> ...


Using the link below, you will need to pay HK$51750 in income tax in Hong Kong for the current financial year for an annual income of HK$507k with NO deductions what so ever.

Salaries Tax Computation


----------



## Emmon (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

HKG3 said:


> Using the link below, you will need to pay HK$51750 in income tax in Hong Kong for the current financial year for an annual income of HK$507k with NO deductions what so ever.
> 
> Salaries Tax Computation




Really useful information


----------

